# smoking potatos



## goat4444 (Feb 17, 2010)

Never smoked potatos before i read to poke wholes in the potato add bacon greese to the outside with garlic and paprika,parsley and things smoke for 1 hour wrap in foil for another hour any tips?


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 17, 2010)

I have never done it either but your idea's sound mighty fine to me.


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 17, 2010)

Try these

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=74923

or

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=74875

or come up with your own variation

I use very large Idaho potatoes throw them in the smoker till they get soft usually 4-5 hours then take them in the house and cut them lengthwise. Then I get a mixing bowl out and carefully scoop the insides out and into the bowl without tearing the skins. I then add butter, chives, shredded cheese, and sour cream and mix it well. Then spoon it back into the skins and put more shredded cheese on top with some bacon bits or crumbled bacon. Back into the smoker until the cheese is melted. Take out and serve. If some don't like sour cream I don't add it and sometimes I'll add a little garlic to the mixing bowl its all kind of a mater of what you like and what you have handy


----------



## chainsaw (Feb 17, 2010)

I usually wrap some spuds in foil at the beginning and tuck them away on the top rack. Lazy, but effective.


----------



## meateater (Feb 17, 2010)

I take red taters cut them in half and coat with evoo with some salt and pepper and smoke them skin side down. Sometimes I use Italian dressing instead.


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 17, 2010)

I just lay them on the grates and let um rip. Then do the squeese test and then they arew done and if you want you can make thopse twice baked/smoked taters like jerry (pineywoods) showed you.


----------



## chef jeff tx (Feb 19, 2010)

I often smoke them as mentioned above either halved or sliced, tossed with evoo and what ever seasoning floats my boat that day. I also sometimes toss red skin or butter golds in the water pan of my GOSM or in a pot on the NB for smoked mashed taters! This really works well on the GOSM since it catches the drippings which add another layer of flavor.


----------



## triplebq (Feb 19, 2010)

I use any potatoe but the exact same way . Cooks great . Plus if I get hungry I grab one off the smoker , carve out the center and add cheese for a qucik snack .


----------



## meateater (Feb 20, 2010)

Got the taters in water pan idea on my list!


----------



## goat4444 (Feb 20, 2010)

smoked em for 2 hours still hard in the middle i dont mind the micrawave for potatoes easy and quick a potatoe is a potatoe,maybie smoked potatoe wedges would be good, probly be quick.


----------



## husker-q (Feb 20, 2010)

same deal for me the one time I tried- smoked for several hours - still somewhat hard.   I didnt think mine took much smoke flavor either - perhaps the type of tater has an impact.

I'll try again, perhaps place a bunch on and take off every hour just to experiment with texture and flavor.


----------



## tigerregis (Mar 27, 2010)

potato. potatoes. Same for tomatoes, but not avocados. Sorry, misspelling drives me to drink, thanks for the excuse.


----------



## 5lakes (Mar 28, 2010)

I never thought of smoking potatoes. Now there's a loaded line if I ever saw one...


Seriously, though, all of these sound great. That's my plan for next weekend. Now I just need to figure out what kind of meat would be a good side dish for potatoes....


----------

